# VIP722 and live cache trickplay



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

I noticed that live cache trickplay is very screwy on my VIP722 but recordings seem fine. When I fast forward or rewind, the frame rate is very jumpy and it is slow to start, hard to move through the cache. I have 622 sw, anybody seeing this issue? wondering if it my box or something they did I am guessing to address the TiVo patents.

thanks
jeff


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

I take it , everyone's box is working fine?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've seen different experiences with different channels. Some channels seem more "sluggish" like you describe than others using trick play.

I haven't yet decided what that means... whether it is a hardware problem, a software problem, or something to do with the composition of those particular transmissions.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks

noticed it on satellite and ATSC channels, the satellite is a rebroadcast local channel but dont want much live non-local channel. Basically live cache seems to be unusable for me, Trickplay is very jumpy and at times will jump to live. Also jump back to live sometimes when I am back in the live cache just watching it as normal speed. Very annoying, I use the cache so I dont have to watch commercials when watching live stuff, swap between 2 tuners.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the jump-to-Live is a known bug that is being worked-on... and I do know Dish always wants to know about the kind of video issues you are speaking of.

The problems you are having... are they all-the-time problems? or do they come and go?

For me, I find the problems are there sometimes and gone others... sometimes after a reset of the receiver problems will go away if I was having them.

But I have had channels in the past (ESPN used to be reliably bad for example) that would always exhibit problems on delayed viewing... and those I made sure I kept in contact with someone at Dish until they knew it was a real thing and not just my receiver acting up.


----------



## Chevy1965 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am pretty sure that trickplay is one of the fixes (or maybe the only fix) in L623. I have had it for over a week and the trickplay problems are gone.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

sweet, thanks hopefully 623 fixes my issue. I have rebooted my 722 several times recently and it has done it by itself.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

got 623 yesterday I think and my box is still screwed up. Live cache is pretty much unusable since it jumps to live whenever I use it. Also the box reboots occasionally. Completed recordings are ok.

about to throw the box out of the window. Anybody know the secret handshake to reformat the HDD, I willing to give it a try. I have decent amount of free space, 22hrs of HD, thinking maybe it is a fragmentation issue.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

Emailed tech support the following:



> Hi,
> 
> My VIP722 has been having problems for the last month or so. The live cache is having major issues, if I try to go back in time it hangs up and jumps back to the live time, rewinding and skip back both cause this. Rewinding is very jerky and the frame rate is messed up. I have rebooted the box several times and now have the latest code, 623, and it still has problems. Occasionally the box will reboot when watching a live program. Completed recordings are ok, only the live cache and recordings in progress seem to have problems. My HDD still has decent amount of space left, ~22 hours of HD free. This problem seems to happen on all channels, satellite and ATSC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

email support said I need to replace my box and talk to customer service about it. here is the chat, didnt get that far



> Please wait while we find a representative to assist you. In order to ensure we are providing you with the highest level of customer satisfaction, this conversation will be recorded.
> Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer, I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided
> (04-23tu) Rachel G. FXF: Hello, how are you doing today?
> Jeff: good, thanks
> ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you don't have Dish alignment or switch problems... it sounds like a likely culprit could be hard drive failure, or it is in the process of failing.

The only time I ever encountered this was on a computer... where I started having file access errors... and slowly over the course of a couple of weeks more and more files became inaccessible. Ultimately had to replace the hard drive, and all was well after that.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah I agree, that is one of the reason I was hoping I could reformat it to see if it some sort of fragmentation issue.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

FFW and REW are probably the two most difficult things the receiver has to do.

Regular play is simply a matter of decoding I (intra) frames and the cascading P (motion compensation) frames, but acceleration or reversal of the decoding order is very difficult because the full (I) frames come at irregular intervals.

It makes the fast forward and rewind necessarily jerky and jumpy plus the time interval frame to frame is irregular unless a hell of a lot of processing power is available.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jeff_DML said:


> yeah I agree, that is one of the reason I was hoping I could reformat it to see if it some sort of fragmentation issue.


I thought I had read somewhere of a way to force the receiver to do it... but honestly I can't think of how or where. I know a lot of devices will have "master reset" modes, but they aren't always accessible by customers.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> FFW and REW are probably the two most difficult things the receiver has to do.
> 
> Regular play is simply a matter of decoding I (intra) frames and the cascading P (motion compensation) frames, but acceleration or reversal of the decoding order is very difficult because the full (I) frames come at irregular intervals.
> 
> It makes the fast forward and rewind necessarily jerky and jumpy plus the time interval frame to frame is irregular unless a hell of a lot of processing power is available.


I don't notice any of this behavior when the live or recording is from OTA. Trick plays work flawlessly.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

Kent Taylor said:


> I don't notice any of this behavior when the live or recording is from OTA. Trick plays work flawlessly.


yeah my used to work fine until maybe a month ago

I work on DVR's and trickplay for a living


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

chatting with support, looks like the are going to send me a replacement. Had to pay shipping of 5.95


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

hey they fixed my problem(by sending me a new 722)

tech support was no help but I give them props for sending me a replacement


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Check back with us in a few weeks to see if you are still happy with the trick plays.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Here's what I don't understand: trick play works for me the way it should for HD. But while it *used* to work fine for SD, I think it was 6.22 that broke SD for me. Sometimes it works, and sometimes when I press rewind, it jumps me back to the beginning of the program. I watch enough SD to know that this used to work perfectly fine, and now it doesn't.


----------



## Chevy1965 (Apr 26, 2008)

Kevin Brown said:


> Here's what I don't understand: trick play works for me the way it should for HD. But while it *used* to work fine for SD, I think it was 6.22 that broke SD for me. Sometimes it works, and sometimes when I press rewind, it jumps me back to the beginning of the program. I watch enough SD to know that this used to work perfectly fine, and now it doesn't.


Known problem in both L622 and L623


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

OTA is MPEG2, much less complicated compression, Satellite HD is MPEG4.


----------

